# Starting @ Home Business - Software Suggestions



## tmmartin22 (Mar 2, 2009)

Was wandering if anyone could give some ideas of software to use for an at home coding business.  The coding would be for several doctors in the same specialty but located in different parts of the country.  Not sure what software would be best and any suggestions would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## okiesawyers (Mar 2, 2009)

tmmartin22 said:


> Was wandering if anyone could give some ideas of software to use for an at home coding business.  The coding would be for several doctors in the same specialty but located in different parts of the country.  Not sure what software would be best and any suggestions would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



Here's a link to an earlier post.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=12314


----------



## mholland (Mar 3, 2009)

*home based software*

The one I work on at home is a web based program called Kareo - great software for professional billing and practice management. Another software I worked with about 6 years ago is MediSoft - also a very user friendly software.

Hope this helps.

MHolland CPC


----------

